# Mossos en castellano



## PABLO DE SOTO

Soy castellanohablante y me gustaría saber si  existe alguna traducción al castellano para los mossos d'esquadra (no sé si está bien escrito).
Los periódicos catalanes escritos en castellano ¿lo traducen?
¿no sería posible decir *la policía catalana *al igual que decimos la policía sueca?.


----------



## Tige

Creo que es correcto decir el nombre de Mossos, y de hecho los diarios de tirada estatal así lo escriben, igual que a menudo escriben Ertzaina para referirse a la policía vasca.
Saludos!


----------



## Dixie!

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Soy castellanohablante y me gustaría saber si  existe alguna traducción al castellano para los mossos d'esquadra (no sé si está bien escrito).
> Los periódicos catalanes escritos en castellano ¿lo traducen?
> ¿no sería posible decir *la policía catalana *al igual que decimos la policía sueca?.



Jo no ho he vist mai traduït de cap manera, sempre, en textos en castellà, he vist que empràven la forma original catalana.

Suposo que si dius "la policia catalana" s'entén igualment que estàs parlant dels mossos, no?


----------



## ernest_

Hola Pablo,
Literalmente, es "mozos de escuadra" (en inglés "the squad lads") y claro que es posible decir simplemente "policía catalana". Últimamente no leo periódicos en castellano ni en catalán así que no puede decirte como lo hacen, pero sí que te puedo decir que hay un juego de palabras que es decir "gossos"  (perros) en lugar de "mossos" (mozos), y por lo tanto si alguien dice "me han parado los gossos" lo que quiere decir es que le han parado los mossos, no sé si me explico.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ernest_ said:


> Hola Pablo,
> Literalmente, es "mozos de escuadra" (en inglés "the squad lads") y claro que es posible decir simplemente "policía catalana". Últimamente no leo periódicos en castellano ni en catalán así que no puede decirte como lo hacen, pero sí que te puedo decir que hay un juego de palabras que es decir "gossos" (perros) en lugar de "mossos" (mozos), y por lo tanto si alguien dice "me han parado los gossos" lo que quiere decir es que le han parado los mossos, no sé si me explico.


 

Claro que te explicas.
Es curioso que la policía en todos los idiomas da lugar a palabras de argot tipo "madero" , "pasma" etc.
Gracias a todos, pero no entiendo por qué no se suele traducir al castellano al igual que se traducen otros cuerpos policiales como los *carabinieri* italianos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pablo, ¿sabes? curiosamente ahora en el foro de castellano estaba explicando en el hilo acerca de la guardia civil que yo traduzco muchísimos documentos de los Mossos del catalán al castellano. 

En estas traducciones, siempre dejo el nombre del cuerpo en catalán. Yo pienso que si no se traduce es porque ya quedó así desde un primer momento, porque cuando se habla de la policía francesa bien se utiliza la palabra castellana *gendarmes* y lo mismo con los *carabineros* italianos, ¿no?

Por cierto, jamás había oído lo de "gossos"; pero, Pablo, créete todo lo que diga Ernest: debería hacer una tesis doctoral sobre el argot y sacaría matrícula..

Aprovecho este hilo para lanzar una pregunta...

Vosaltres, per referir-vos a una dona que pertany al cos dels Mossos com ho dieu??? Jo sempre en dic "*Mossa*" i sempre parlo que tinc una amiga *mossa*, però he sentit que hi ha gent que diu "una *mosso*".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pablo, ¿sabes? curiosamente ahora en el foro de castellano estaba explicando en el hilo acerca de la guardia civil que yo traduzco muchísimos documentos de los Mossos del catalán al castellano.
> 
> En estas traducciones, siempre dejo el nombre del cuerpo en catalán. Yo pienso que si no se traduce es porque ya quedó así desde un primer momento, porque cuando se habla de la policía francesa bien se utiliza la palabra castellana *gendarmes* y lo mismo con los *carabineros* italianos, ¿no?
> 
> Por cierto, jamás había oído lo de "gossos"; pero, Pablo, créete todo lo que diga Ernest: debería hacer una tesis doctoral sobre el argot y sacaría matrícula..
> 
> Aprovecho este hilo para lanzar una pregunta...
> 
> Vosaltres, per referir-vos a una dona que pertany al cos dels Mossos com ho dieu??? Jo sempre en dic "*Mossa*" i sempre parlo que tinc una amiga *mossa*, però he sentit que hi ha gent que diu "una *mosso*".


 

Me queda claro que no se traduce, aunque creo que debería hacerse.
Gràcies !


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Vosaltres, per referir-vos a una dona que pertany al cos dels Mossos com ho dieu??? Jo sempre en dic "*Mossa*" i sempre parlo que tinc una amiga *mossa*, però he sentit que hi ha gent que diu "una *mosso*".



Mossa.


----------



## freakit

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Claro que te explicas.
> Es curioso que la policía en todos los idiomas da lugar a palabras de argot tipo "madero" , "pasma" etc.
> Gracias a todos, pero no entiendo por qué no se suele traducir al castellano al igual que se traducen otros cuerpos policiales como los *carabinieri* italianos.



Bueno, aquì en España traducis *Carabinieri* a veces con _Carabineros,_ pero igualmente lo dejais asì en italiano. Los carabinieri son un cuerpo policial, pero distinto de la *Polizia *(y nunca metas un _poliziotto _contra de un _carabiniere _).
Es como si los periodicos italianos traducieran *Guardia Civil* con _Guardia Civile_.

ps, en italiano "madero" se dice "sbirro"


----------



## Laia

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Vosaltres, per referir-vos a una dona que pertany al cos dels Mossos com ho dieu??? Jo sempre en dic "*Mossa*" i sempre parlo que tinc una amiga *mossa*, però he sentit que hi ha gent que diu "una *mosso*".


 
Jo diria "una mosso"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I com és, Laia? És perquè sempre ho has sentit així? És que ho trobo estrany; en canvi, veig que és molta la gent que ho diu! 

Què et sembla que hi hagi gent, com ara la Dixie! o jo, que en diguem "mossa"?


----------



## Laia

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I com és, Laia? És perquè sempre ho has sentit així? És que ho trobo estrany; en canvi, veig que és molta la gent que ho diu!
> 
> Què et sembla que hi hagi gent, com ara la Dixie! o jo, que en diguem "mossa"?


 
Doncs... no ho sé, suposo que "mossa" en femení ho trobo més... no sé... "mira quina mossa més maca que se'ns ha fet la nena de la casa".
"Mosso" ho trobo més "professió".
Però tampoc ho tinc gaire clar, no és una cosa que acostumi a dir, no se m'acut com ho dirien els meus amics o la meva família, per exemple... ja ho preguntaré.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pot ser que jo digui "mossa" perquè una amiga meva ho és i va ser de les primeres. Llavors era tota una novetat, això del cos dels Mossos, i suposo que de manera natural em va sortir dir que tinc "una amiga mossa".


----------



## Tomby

Jo diria "mossa". El que passa que encara no estem acostumats del tot a feines que fa mig segle eren desenvolupades per homens. També diria "cartera" a la funcionària de Correus encarregada de repartir el correu al meu barri. I així moltes professions: camionera, taxista (crec que val tant per home com per dona), guàrdia (urbana o jurada), igual que taxista.
Avui he rebut una trucada d'aquestes de màrketing, que et foten per la meitat la migdiada, i han preguntat" ¿_Es Vd. el señor de la casa?_". Això era impensable abans, perque se preguntaven per la mestressa de casa.
Bon cap de setmana!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tombatossals said:


> Jo diria "mossa". El que passa que encara no estem acostumats del tot a feines que fa mig segle eren desenvolupades per homens. També diria "cartera" a la funcionària de Correus encarregada de repartir el correu al meu barri. I així moltes professions: camionera, taxista (crec que val tant per home com per dona), guàrdia (urbana o jurada), igual que taxista.
> Avui he rebut una trucada d'aquestes de màrketing, que et foten per la meitat la migdiada, i han preguntat" ¿_Es Vd. el señor de la casa?_". Això era impensable abans, perque se preguntaven per la mestressa de casa.
> Bon cap de setmana!


 
Totalment d'acord pel que fa a denominacions d'oficis i de professions...

Pel que fa a la trucada de màrketing, a mi em van trucar un migdia d'aquests i igualment van preguntar pel "señor de la casa", COM SI UNA DONA SOLA NO POGUÉS TENIR UNA CASA!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bon cap de setmana per a qui el tingui


----------



## Laia

No sé si veieu una sèrie de TV3 que es deia Jet Lag, de les T de Teatre.

Al capítol "Defenses" (6a temporada) hi ha un diàleg que diu:

- Mariona, has pensat mai d'apuntar-te a moss*a* d'esquadra?
- No, no, de mossa d'esquadra no, però (...)


----------



## chics

freakit said:


> Bueno, aquì en España traducis *Carabinieri* a veces con _Carabineros,_ pero igualmente lo dejais asì en italiano. Los carabinieri son un cuerpo policial, pero distinto de la *Polizia *(y nunca metas un _poliziotto _contra de un _carabiniere _).


El equivalente en castellano sería llamar _Mozos (de escuadra)_ a los *Mossos*.



freakit said:


> En italiano "madero" se dice "sbirro".


És molt interessant aquesta paraula... a casa nostra un "esbirro" és sempre "un dolent". 
En castellà un "esbirro" és un professional de la seguretat d'un govern, diguem no gaire desitjable. O un assassí a sou.
En català sembla ser que es considera un castellanisme (no sé si és just...) i ja no hi ha dibte de que es tracta d'un sicari. Si dic "Pepone i els seus esbirros" sé que Pepone és un mafiós, segur que no és el cap de la policia!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> En català sembla ser que es considera un castellanisme (no sé si és just...)


 
A mi, més que a castellanisme, em sona a "napolitanisme"... Poca broma... penseu en les relacions històriques que hi hem tingut!


----------



## chics

Hola, Tradu, justament és això al que em referia, però si ho trobes en un diccionari et dirà "castellanisme".
Edito: Ho he buscat al DIEC en línia i no diu_ italianisme_ ni _castellanisme_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Hola, Tradu, justament és això al que em referia, però si ho trobes en un diccionari et dirà "castellanisme".


 
Potser perquè, segons els "académicos", del napolità va passar al castellà i, d'aquí, al català... Tot i que en tinc els meus dubtes...


----------

